# Головная боль и неприятные ощущения в голове



## Тт (26 Июн 2018)

Доброе утро! Меня зовут Татьяна, 30 лет.

5 месяцев назад появилась непроходящая тяжесть в голове. Измерила давление 150/100 (рабочее 110/70). Обратилась к терапевту. Диагноз ВСД. ОАК и ОАМ в норме. Начали лечение Сначала выписали грандаксин, затем мексидол и мельдоний. Во время приема данных препаратов давление снизилось, однако тяжесть осталась и к ней прибавилась головная боль. Далее терапевт прописал ницерголин. Во время его приема тяжесть исчезла, однако боль не ушла. Обратилась к неврологу. Диагноз невролога: хроническая ишемическая болезнь мозга I ст., головная боль напряжения. Прописал кавинтон комфорте и баклосан. Направил на рентген ШОП. После месячного курса боль стала менее интенсивной.

На данный момент беспокоят: периодические головные боли (несколько раз в неделю), неприятные ощущения в голове (тяжести, оглушенности, иногда мурашек, периодически поднимается давление). Невролог утверждает, что мое состояние связано с ШОП, а именно блоком в первом позвонке и устранение этого блока должно привести к улучшению. На данный момент кардиолог прописала магнелис Б6, прохожу обследования по поиску причины давления. Снимки ШОП прикладываю. Подскажите, прав ли невролог. И к кому с данной симптоматикой можно обратиться в г. Ростове-на-Дону.


----------



## La murr (26 Июн 2018)

@Тт, Татьяна, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (26 Июн 2018)

Утро доброе.
С0-С1-С2 ограничение подвижности из-за нарушения мышечно-тонического характера с асимметрией...
С2-С3-С4 избыточная подвижность с элементами нестабильности.


Тт написал(а):


> И к кому с данной симптоматикой можно обратиться в г. Ростове-на-Дону.


К мануальному терапевту с опытом работы на шее и, главное,  на кранио-вертебральном переходе . Владеющему мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии,  иначе лучше совсем не обращаться.
И с упражнениями также крайне осторожно...


----------



## Тт (26 Июн 2018)

@La murr, здравствуйте! Спасибо большое, я уже сделала. Теперь с нетерпением жду ответа!

@AIR, спасибо огромное, что так быстро ответили! В том-то и проблема, что не знаю я таких специалистов( А в случае, если совсем не обращаться, то привыкать так жить? Упражнения не делаю, потому что не знаю как и какие.


----------



## AIR (26 Июн 2018)

Здесь на форуме где то мелькали разборы упражнений для шеи..


----------



## Тт (26 Июн 2018)

@AIR, спасибо, поищу  Еще хотела уточнить, обязательно ли мое состояние связано с шеей? или возможно следует искать причину в чем-то другом: герпес, железодифицит и т.д.?


----------



## La murr (26 Июн 2018)

@Тт, Татьяна, полезная информация и упражнения для шейного отдела и шейно-грудного перехода - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
Любителям долго сидеть за компьютером


----------



## Тт (26 Июн 2018)

@La murr,  спасибо огромное


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Июн 2018)

В Ростове можете обратиться к доктору Шурову Александру Андреевичу в МЦ "Артемида".


----------



## Тт (26 Июн 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев,  большое спасибо за помощь!


----------



## Тт (28 Июн 2018)

Может быть кто-то из докторов, @Доктор Ступин, подскажет, что мне делать до того как я попаду к мануальному терапевту, т.к. это случиться не ранее чем через месяц (когда я в отпуске доберусь до Ростова-на-Дону, потому что живу в области). Может стоит пройти еще какие-либо исследования и показать их сразу мануальному терапевту?
На данный момент прохожу обследования по направлению кардиолога (поднимается давление).
УЗИ щитовидки показало узел 7х5,7 мм.
Кровь на гормоны ТТГ - 0,17 при норме 0,3 - 4,0
                               Т3 св - 7,1 при норме 4,0 - 8,6
                               Т4 св - 18,2 при норме 10,0 - 25
А сегодня еще и камень из почки  впервые в жизни вышел( Вот. Хожу по разным докторам, а воедино никто ничего не объединяет. При том, что состояние не очень. Особенно утром, после пробуждения.


----------



## Тт (9 Июл 2018)

На данный момент выписалась из больницы по поводу песка в почке. Уважаемые пациенты со схожими симптомами, может Вы поделитесь своими способами борьбы с данным недугом. Чувствую себя очень одиноко и в растерянности.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (9 Июл 2018)

@Тт, а Вам предлагали инструментальные исследования гипофиза?


----------



## Тт (9 Июл 2018)

@влюбленная в жизнь, нет не предлагали. Невролог изначально предлагал сделать МРТ, но поскольку для этого нужно снимать брекеты, то решили повременить. А после рентгена ШОП, вообще сказал, что МРТ не нужно и ему все ясно и понятно - нужна мануальная терапия. При том, что он сам мануальный терапевт. Я лечилась у него платно. Он лучший невролог в городе (город маленький), а вот какой он мануальный терапевт не знаю. И его финансовая заинтересованность тут есть....


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (9 Июл 2018)

@Тт, я пациент и могу судить только по своему опыту.
В глаза бросился Ваш заниженный ТТГ. Поэтому спросила про гипофиз.
Заниженный ТТГ может давать сбои в давление, учащение пульса и сбои в других органах.
Головная боль, тяжесть- могут быть и второстепенны.
А почему занижен ТТГ при норме Т3 и Т4 надо разбираться.


----------



## Тт (9 Июл 2018)

В том-то и проблема, что не хочется принимать радикальным мер (мануальная терапия) не убедившись, что причина именно в шее (страшновато), а врача, который бы курировать меня и помогал распутывать этот узел нет. Даже платного( Отсюда и руки опускаются. Наверное хорошие врачи только в крупных городах есть( не хочу никого обидеть, но пока впечатление такое

@влюбленная в жизнь, спасибо за участие и советы, для меня любой совет чрезвычайно важен, в том числе и пациентов, которые проходят ежедневно круги ада и могут поделиться своим опытом. Как все это надоело и хочется быть здоровой!


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (9 Июл 2018)

@Тт, Татьяна, Вы главное не унывайте! Ни в коем случае не опускайте руки! Все будет хорошо!


Тт написал(а):


> Наверное хорошие врачи только в крупных городах есть


Ой не скажите...
В маленьких городах, немного врачей, но своего, тоже можно найти. А в больших городах, врачей изобилие, но найти своего, не так просто поверьте.
А на гормоны Вас какой доктор направлял? И доктор говорил, в чем может быть причина пониженного ТТГ?


----------



## Тт (9 Июл 2018)

Изначально невролог говорил про гормоны, но не направил. Тогда я попросила кардиолога направить и то она согласилась только потому что я сослалась на невролога. По итогу невролог зациклился на моей шее (это его хлеб). Пойду к эндокринологу. И все это платно, т.к. в поликлинике никуда не направляют и дела им нет никакого. @влюбленная в жизнь, а скиньте ссылку на Вашу тему. Форум много читала, но помню только Ваши работы творческие.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (9 Июл 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> скиньте ссылку на Вашу тему


Ссылки на мои темы, можно найти у меня в профиле.



Тт написал(а):


> хроническая ишемическая болезнь мозга I ст., головная боль напряжения


Какие исследования Вам проводились для подтверждения данных диагнозов?



Тт написал(а):


> терапевт прописал ницерголин





Тт написал(а):


> Во время его приема тяжесть исчезла


От части задействованы сосуды.



Тт написал(а):


> Прописал кавинтон комфорте и баклосан





Тт написал(а):


> После месячного курса боль стала менее интенсивной


Присутствует эмоциональная часть в Вашем заболевании

+избыточная подвижность с нарушения мышечно-тонического характера, могут давать головную боль или боль напряжения.
А у Вас двусторонняя головная боль? Или в определенном месте болит?



Тт написал(а):


> к эндокринологу


Правильное решение.


----------



## Тт (9 Июл 2018)

@влюбленная в жизнь, ссылки уже нашла) В общем-то никаких исследований. Терапевт направлял на МЭХО, но невролог даже его не стал смотреть, т.к. по его словам метод стародревний. По результатам МЭХО умеренная внутричерепная гипертензия. Рентген ШОП с пробами, УЗИ почек, УЗИ щитовидки, ЭКГ, оак, оам. В больнице когда я лежала с почечной коликой: рентген почек, УЗИ почек. И более ничего. Кардиолог направила еще на УЗИ сердца, надпочечников, Холтер+ЭКГ, УЗИ сосудов почек, но данные исследования еще не прошла, т.к. работаю, а они проводятся только в рабочее время. Вот так.


----------



## Тт (9 Июл 2018)

@влюбленная в жизнь, что такое "От части задействованы сосуды"? К кому с этим идти?

Болит в разных местах.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (9 Июл 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> "От части задействованы сосуды"? К кому с этим идти?


Если бы виной Вашего состояния были сосуды, то от сосудистые препараты снимали бы симптоматику. А по Вашему описанию, они снимают частично. Отсюда делаю вывод, что сосуды второстепенны.(это лишь мое видение) Но чтобы исключить полностью сосуды, делают УЗДГ шеи и офтальмолог проверяет внутричерепное давление.
Сосудами занимается невролог.


----------



## Тт (9 Июл 2018)

@влюбленная в жизнь, у офтальмолога тоже была по поводу ВЧД. Говорит, что симптомов нет. Сделаю УЗГД и поищу нового невролога. Спасибо, что откликнулись. Очень жду, что кто-то из докторов тоже прокомментирует.

Офтальмолог написал ангиопатию сетчатки.


----------



## Галина Каримова (9 Июл 2018)

Тт Галина Мазгаровна, прошу посмотреть мою тему. Заранее спасибо. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28605/
Здравствуйте, Татьяна




Тт написал(а):


> Подскажите, прав ли невролог.


Прав.

У Вас типичный случай "синдрома обкрадывания" головного мозга, когда вследствие механического сдавления одной из позвоночных артерий развивается вторичная ишемия головного мозга - что рефлекторно приводит к повышению артериального давления.

Для устранения ишемии необходимо лечить шейный отдел позвоночника. Если Вам повезет, можно будет ограничиться снятием блока позвонка. Если не повезет - нужно будет стентировать пораженный участок позвоночной артерии. Степень везения напрямую зависит от продолжительности и выраженности ишемии, так что не рекомендую затягивать с лечением

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Тт (9 Июл 2018)

@Галина Каримова,  спасибо огромное за ответ! Может Вы мне подскажите, нужно ли мне пройти еще какие-либо исследования. Например УЗГД сосудов шеи и головы? Или диагноз ясен и без этого?


----------



## Галина Каримова (10 Июл 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова,  спасибо огромное за ответ! Может Вы мне подскажите, нужно ли мне пройти еще какие-либо исследования. Например УЗГД сосудов шеи и головы? Или диагноз ясен и без этого?


Разумеется, УЗГД сосудов шеи и головного мозга одновременно с выполнением функциональных проб сделать было бы полезно - но ИМХО это уточнит лишь тяжесть Вашего состояния, не изменив диагноз


----------



## Тт (10 Июл 2018)

@Галина Каримова, спасибо огромное, что не прошли мимо!!!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (27 Июл 2018)

УЗДГ крайне неинформативный метод обследования, сомнительно, чтобы у вас источником проблем были бы сосуды. Синдром позвоночной артерии, который очень любят таким способом диагностировать - редкая патология с характерными симптомами, которых у вас нет. Как и подвывихи позвонков - тоже нечто из области фантастики.

Максимально по существу опишите, что вас беспокоит? Головная боль? Как часто? Как именно болит? Где именно? Чем провоцируется? Что ее облегчает? Когда сильнее, когда слабее? Как началась.
Достаточно странный выбор препаратов если говорить о головной боли напряжения, но я не очень уверен, что диагноз верный. Начал бы, пожалуй, с контроля артериального давления. Возможно, МРТ головы.


----------



## Тт (28 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Черепанов, спасибо огромнейшее, что посмотрели мою тему. Постараюсь максимально ответить на Ваши вопросы) Нашла опросник по головной боли:
1)* Ж, 30 лет, 52 кг.*
2) *Работа сидячая за компьютером*
3) Когда Вы начали отмечать головные боли впервые? *Пол года назад*
4) Изменился ли в последнее время характер Ваших головных болей (боли чаще? сильнее? стали другими?) *Стали реже, ранее голова болела ежедневно*
5) В какое время суток обычно Вы отмечаете головную боль? *Утро, День, вечер*
6) Характер головной боли (пульсирующая,сжимающая, распирающая, сверлящая, жгучая, давящая) *Давящая*
7) Локализация головной боли (вся голова, половина головы, висок, затылок, мигрирующая, пр.) *Либо вся голова (верх головы), либо какой-то участок, который меняется в течении дня*
8) Головная боль на данный момент постоянная или приступообразная?**Приступ головной боли сменяется неясной головой*
9) Как долго длится приступ головной боли (секунды, минуты, часы, сутки, больше)? *Несколько часов, после ночного сна обычно проходит, крайне редко болит после сна (очень редко)*
10) Как часто возникают приступы головной боли (ежедневно, 1-2 раза в неделю, укажите среднее количество дней с ГБ в месяц?) *В неделю 2,3,4 раза*
11) Чем провоцируется приступ головной боли? *Просто возникает*
12) Сопровождается ли головная боль тошнотой, рвотой? *Нет*
13) Сопровождается ли головная боль свето и/или звукобоязнью? Нарушениями зрения? *Нет*
14) Сопровождается ли головная боль слезотечением, насморком, покраснением глаз?* Нет*
15) Сопровождается ли головная боль ограничением повседневной активности? *Нет*
16) Какова интенсивность боли по 10-ти бальной шкале? *3*
17) Чем купируется головная боль?* Пенталгином, но пила только один раз*
18) Как часто Вы принимаете обезболивающие препараты? Какие? В какой дозе? *Не принимаю*
19) Есть ли связь головной боли с болью и/или ограничением подвижности в шейном отделе? *Шея иногда тоже дискомфортная и иногда чуть-чуть болит*
20) Есть ли связь головной боли с уровнем артериального давления? *Нет*
21) Меняется ли головная боль при изменении положения головы/тела? *Может усиливаться или появляться при наклоне, резких движениях*
22) Отмечаются ли подобные приступы головной боли у Ваших родственников? *Нет*
23) Были ли у Вас травмы головы и/или шеи?**Нет*
24) Для женщин: имеется ли связь головной боли с менструальным циклом?* Нет*
То есть у меня 2 состояния: либо болит голова, либо состояние оглушенности. Нормального состояния практически не бывает. С чего все началось не могу ответить, у меня 2 варианта либо это нервный стресс, либо после установки брекетов. Эти события как-то совпали. С брекетами меня собственно не пускают на МРТ, говорят, что будут помехи. Легче мне становиться обычно если прогуляться по свежему воздуху. 
Евгений Аркадьевич, подскажите, то есть мой ШОП вряд ли провоцирует данное состояние? Невролог сказал, что мой ШОП весь в плохом состоянии, а что мне с ним делать (кроме мануальной терапии не сказал). А мне страшно и к мануальному терапевту идти и так оставлять нестабильность (4 мм.)

Еще хотела добавить, что после сна голова уже неясная. Давление на данный момент 120, 130. До моей нормы 110 не опускается(


----------



## Брюнетка88 (13 Авг 2018)

@Тт,  какие у Вас брекеты стоят? у меня были керамические, делала МРТ - никаких помех.
когда поставили  брекеты? что говорит по этому поводу ваш ортодонт?


----------



## Тт (13 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88,  у меня металл. На МРТ не пускают. 7 месяцев назад. Ну естественно ортодонт говорит, что это не от них, а что еще он может сказать. А Ваш ортодонт, что Вам говорит?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (13 Авг 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> @Брюнетка88,  у меня металл. На МРТ не пускают. 7 месяцев назад. Ну естественно ортодонт говорит, что это не от них, а что еще он может сказать. А Ваш ортодонт, что Вам говорит?


Можно сделать КТ, но врачи считают его менее информативным. Мой орт уже ничего не говорит, все началось после снятия брекетов. И так были нарушения, но организм к ним приспособился, компенсировал, а брекеты видимо добили окончательно, а может только стали "спусковым" крючком.
Вы для эстетики поставили или были показания к лечению?


----------



## Тт (13 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88,  для эстетики, но были и показания. Про КТ знаю, но невролог сказал, что если будут ухудшения, то надо будет снимать брекеты и делать МРТ, а КТ его не очень устраивает. В общем ситуация такая.
А сейчас он вообще считает, что все проблемы в шее и МРТ ему не нужно.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (15 Авг 2018)

@Тт, все неврологи у меня тоже придирались только к шее. я так понимаю каждый смотрит только свой участок. В поликлинике ЛОР и невролог сидят через пару кабинетов друг от друга, и когда у меня появился шум ЛОР отправлял к неврологу, а невролог к ЛОРу. Такой "теннис"!  На мое предложение "встретиться втроем" отказали оба))
если бы я хоть на секундочку могла представить, что брекеты могут так  влиять на здоровье-жила бы с теми зубами и радовалась)) кстати, на сайте брекет.инфо я читала истории, про "головные" проблемы у пациентов, так что эта версия имеет право на существование


----------



## Тт (15 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88, как Ваше состояние на сегодня? Про влияние брекетов тоже согласна. Ну вокруг все делают и у всех нормально, а у меня так вышло(((( Первое время прям депрессия была, но время обратно не вернуть.... А Вы не думаете, что это не брекеты, а мануальный терапевт, который тянул Вам шею?

@Брюнетка88,  я очень сильно боюсь трогать шею в плане мануальной терапии. Боюсь, что будет хуже. Мне на форуме посоветовали хорошего врача в соседнем городе, но что-то страшно.

@Брюнетка88, Вы сами машину водите?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (15 Авг 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> как Ваше состояние на сегодня?


ну вот все что описано в теме-это "на сегодня"! Если честно, это капец какой-то, столько боли я не испытывала никогда в своей жизни. Я всегда была ломовая лошадь, вокруг все удивлялись, откуда столько сил в такой хрупкой девушке! И сейчас стараюсь "держать планку", но уже не получается, чисто физически. Сама себе говорю, что все поправимо, все пройдет, но иногда накатывает, конечно.


Тт написал(а):


> Ну вокруг все делают и у всех нормально,


Моя подруга ставила брекеты на 5 лет раньше меня. Носила год, у нее все хорошо, но результат практически нулевой-зубы вернулись на свои места! может дело в этом, а может у остальных что-то в будущем проявится или они просто здоровее.


Тт написал(а):


> А Вы не думаете, что это не брекеты, а мануальный терапевт, который тянул Вам шею?


 Это был мой невролог из поликлиники, и снимки направил делать после манипуляций, может что и "накрутил", незнаю. Но к нему я пришла уже с симптомами, как теперь разобрать. Когда мне пришло понимание, что корни проблемы могут быть глубоко, я напрягала маму вспомнить:что и как было, и ведь было(кривошея), и доктор  AIR подтверждает "проблема началась давно". Я так думаю, пока росла все компенсировалось:там искривилось, тут прогнулось...и вроде все функционирует. А дальше нагрузка(одни шпильки чего стоят!), старение организма, стресс, экология, те же брекеты-где тонко, там и рвется.


Тт написал(а):


> Мне на форуме посоветовали хорошего врача в соседнем городе, но что-то страшно.


Если не секрет, в каком? я вот у нас пока "мягкой техники" не нашла((
Страшно...и не лечить страшно...я понимаю


Тт написал(а):


> Вы сами машину водите?


нет, муж, но и ему окно не разрешаю открывать)


----------



## Тт (15 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88, Ростов-на-Дону. На первой странице моей темы есть ФИО и реквизиты доктора.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (15 Авг 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> @Брюнетка88, Ростов-на-Дону. На первой странице моей темы есть ФИО и реквизиты доктора.


Спасибо, посмотрю. Еще такой момент, когда все только началось, у меня появилось ощущение, что не могу найти место нижней челюсти, перестала понимать как она должна находиться в обычное время(не еда и разговор): свободно висеть или плотно прилегать к верхним зкбам? Даже у орта спрашивала, говорит отпустите, пусть висит-а я не могу, ловлю себя на мысли, что она прижата к верхней. Нет такого?


----------



## Тт (15 Авг 2018)

Так может у Вас бруксизм начался? Ох, поскольку я в процессе ношения, то даже боюсь слушать у кого и что было и бывает.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (15 Авг 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Так может у Вас бруксизм начался? Ох, поскольку я в процессе ношения, то даже боюсь слушать у кого и что было и бывает.


нет,не скрежечу)) это именно мышцы держат...как бы объяснить: я не могу челюсть отпустить, повесить, расслабить, даже лежа ловлю себя на ее напряжении. 
И не слушайте! Я уже пожалела, что написала, не примеряйте все на себя....не, не так: вот читаете "все хорошо" и примеряйте на себя, может все и пройдет


----------



## Тт (15 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88, в смысле постоянно сжата челюсть, как у бульдога? Я думала, что это и есть бруксизм. Может от нервов это?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (16 Авг 2018)

@Тт, не,  не сжата, а именно мышцы напряжены


----------



## Тт (20 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Черепанов, ответила Вам на Ваши вопросы, очень хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение(((. Извините за настойчивость конечно, но когда болеешь, то не до манер


----------



## Тт (23 Авг 2018)

Спустя 2 месяца пересдала гормоны. Теперь гормон ТТГ в норме, поднялся с 0.17 до 0.63 при норме от 0.3 до 4. Видимо к эндокринологу не пойду. Теперь не знаю, нужно ли идти на УЗГД или на УЗДГ? Оно что-нибудь прояснит? Я так понимаю мнения врачей различаются.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (23 Авг 2018)

@Тт, Вы имеете ввиду узи сосудов шеи? если да, то надо делать УЗДС(дуплексное сканирование), и желательно с функциональными пробами. УЗДГ менее информативен.


----------



## Тт (23 Авг 2018)

@Брюнетка88, так а что оно показывает? Я так понимаю ассиметрию кровотока?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (23 Авг 2018)

@Тт, смотрят вены и артерии, их размеры(диаметр), ход, нет ли внутри них образований, скорость кровотока. Функц.проба показывает изменения скорости кровотока в зависимости от положения:лежа-сидя-наклоны и повороты головы. У меня в теме есть фото этого обследования и текстовое описание, можете подробно почитать что они  там пишут. Мне поворот головы вправо тяжело дается, и это подтверждается цифрами(скорость снижается на 28%).


----------



## Тт (27 Авг 2018)

Уважаемые врачи и пациенты, подскажите, может ли причиной повышения давления являться нестабильность позвонков ШОП.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (6 Сен 2018)

@Тт, как Ваши дела? как самочувствие? Удалось сделать УЗДС и посетить терапевта?


----------



## Тт (7 Сен 2018)

@Брюнетка88, доброе утро. Все по прежнему. К терапевту на следующей неделе в среду. УЗДС после 17-го, т.к. врач в отпуске. Состояние прежнее. Если честно, то к врачам идти нет желания и никакой надежды.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (9 Сен 2018)

@Тт, Танечка, не раскисайте, держитесь! Конечно, самочувствие давит на эмоциональный фон, но падать духом нельзя-это финиш, а нам ведь еще жить долго и счастливо! Возможно это обследование что-то прояснит. Я тут тоже подумываю еще одно обследование сделать, а тем временем все тяжелее голове, последние дни все выраженней синева на лице, иногда  плечевой пояс помну-и голове чуть легчает, и лицо светлеет, а потом опять.....я уже от зеркал шарахаюсь(((
Напишите результаты потом


----------



## Тт (10 Сен 2018)

@Брюнетка88, спасибо Вам за поддержку! А что за исследование Вы планируете если не секрет?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (12 Сен 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> А что за исследование Вы планируете если не секрет?


ЭНМГ поверхностных нервов головы;  когда в стоматологии делали миостимуляцию током, мне всегда "пробивало" сильнее правую сторону, даже врач по показаниям аппарата это увидел, т е ставят мощность-справа уже больно, а слева просто терпимо. хочу посмотреть что именно с нервом.


----------



## Тт (12 Сен 2018)

@Брюнетка88, пришла от терапевта. В ужасе. Прием длился 5 минут максимум. Никаких вопросов от терапевта не было, все быстрей быстрей. Даже не поинтересовалась как болит голова, когда началось. Еле выпросила направление к эндокринологу, к кардиологу сказала, что нет показаний... Прописала бисопролол от давления и глицин. Я попросила, чтобы она меня куда-нибудь на платное исследование направила. Нет. Не надо. Вот такой незамыленный глаз.

Запишусь на следующую неделю на узи сосудов шеи и очень хочу на железодефицит сдать. Спросила у терапевта про скрытый железодефицит она сказала, что при моем гемоглобина 140 его не может быть. Хотя я на русмедсервере читала что может. Вот пока что такие дела(


----------



## AleksSeich (13 Сен 2018)

@Тт, да, увы, реалии нашей бесплатной медицины... Лучше платно, там хоть послушают и посмотрят.


----------



## Тт (13 Сен 2018)

@AleksSeich,  ну не знаю насчет платной, в том смысле что там принимают те же самые врачи. Прием стоит 800-900 руб. длится 20 минут. Если они лечить не умеют, то хоть платно, хоть бесплатно. Платишь за вежливость.


----------



## AleksSeich (13 Сен 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> @AleksSeich,  ну не знаю насчет платной, в том смысле что там принимают те же самые врачи. Прием стоит 800-900 руб. длится 20 минут. Если они лечить не умеют, то хоть платно, хоть бесплатно. Платишь за вежливость.


С чего Вы взяли, что те же врачи? К.м.н. или д.м.н в поликлиниках не сидят. В поликлинике обычно либо молодой врач, после института, либо уже пожилой, ибо за такую з/п никто больше туда работать не идёт. Ну и 20 минут на осмотр, лучше чем 5.


----------



## Тт (13 Сен 2018)

@AleksSeich, ну наверное с того, что узнавала.......В платных центрах принимают абсолютно те же врачи, что и работают в поликлиниках и больницах. Я живу в маленьком городе.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (13 Сен 2018)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> К.м.н. или д.м.н в поликлиниках не сидят


Я Вас умоляю, мне вот такой доктор заявил, что тиннитус-это не диагноз, а вообще неизвестное слово)))
@Тт, очень обидно, конечно, но и не удивительно.  Самое ужасное, что столько времени и сил теряется в этих походах. Глицин вообще очень интересный препарат: для кого-то прям панацея, кому-то вообще "0".
Узи шеи сделайте обязательно, вдруг там собака зарыта, или наоборот-минус еще одна причина.
Хочется что-то такое ободряющее написать.... и напишу: кто ищет-тот всегда найдет! осталось только найти эту причину и устранить ее. Кстати, как Ваши зубки, какие манипуляции сейчас делает орт?


----------



## Тт (14 Сен 2018)

@Брюнетка88, ничего страшного в этом нет, думаю кто болеет уже привык к таким ситуациям. Начала пить таблетки назначенные врачом. Первый раз побоялась пить всю таблетку (5 мг.)  бисопролола как назначила терапевт, выпила половинку. После работы померяла давление 100/67. Каким бы оно было, если бы я всю выпила??? Сегодня 1/3 выпила. Или я не понимаю смысл действия этих таблеток? Когда я терапевту сказала, что хочу найти причину моего давления, то она сказала, что мое давление наследственное а то, что у моей мамы давление началось после 60, а мне 31 только подтверждают наследственность заболевания   Насчет моих зубов у меня только 2 мысли: зачем я в это ввязалась и скорей бы снять брекеты, чтобы можно было МРТ сделать. Даже думать про зубы не хочу, т.к. виню их в моем заболевании.


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> тиннитус-это не диагноз, а вообще неизвестное слово)))


 это для него неизвестное слово)))))))))) смешно 
@Брюнетка88, когда Вы идете на исследование? Ждем хорошего, всепроясняющего результата и отчета!!!


----------



## Брюнетка88 (20 Сен 2018)

@Тт, как дела, уздс сделали?
Мое исследование ничего не прояснило, кроме того, что слева повышена чувствительность(это я и так ощущаю)))


----------



## Тт (20 Сен 2018)

@Брюнетка88, добрый вечер. С моим узи не так то просто. Врач вышла из отпуска, но очередь до 7 октября. Что-то я подзатянула с записью и очередь набежала  (врач только по воскресеньям пару часов принимает). Я даже не знаю, можно ли мне во время приема бисопролола проводить уздг. И кому нести результат. После начала приема бисопролола мне показалось, что стало легче. Голова стала меньше болеть. Сегодня опять хожу с пьяной головой. В общем, что то никак не соберу мысли в кучу и не пойму что делать. Ищу хорошего терапевта, дабы не делать какие-нибудь хаотичные анализы и исследования. В общем стою на месте.

@Брюнетка88, а Вы неврологу исследование показывали?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Сен 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Или я не понимаю смысл действия этих таблеток?


Бисопролол помогает от сердцебиений при ВСД.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (20 Сен 2018)

@Тт, не показывала, там все в заключении написано:норма. Прежде чем делать, я объяснила ситуацию, мне сразу сказали-ничего не покажет, и симптомы мои совсем "не банальны". Говорят можно расслаблять мышцы инъекциями ботокса, раньше это применялось в косметологии, теперь расширяют спектр этих уколов и для других частей тела. Типа препарат расслабляет мышцу, уходит спазм, ничего не сдавливает и наступает облегчение. Вот  только весной массажист рассказывала про свою пациентку, которая сделала эту процедуру в области шеи и у нее "упала голова"-мышцы перестали работать, страшное дело.
Татьяна, а реакция на погоду у Вас есть, ну что-то типа метеочувствительности? может поплохело из-за перемены атмосферного давления? и еще вопрос: вы только у терапевта наблюдаетесь, к неврологу не ходили?


----------



## Тт (21 Сен 2018)

@Брюнетка88,  по поводу ботокса недавно девушка писала.
На погоду чувствительность наверное есть, раньше не было. У невролога была, уже писала. Он настаивает на снятии блока в шее. Но я боюсь. Поскольку мануальная терапия это очень серьезно. Хочу поискать другие причины. Сейчас у третьего терапевта наблюдаюсь. Она считает, что мое состояние из-за скачущего давления. Но причину давления искать не хочет. Хотя я ей говорила, что все необходимые исследования пройду платно. Вот и хочу найти терапевта, с которым мы хоть причину давления попытаемся найти. Я не исключаю, что терапевт права и все мои печали из-за давления.

@Игорь_ЕД, ну он же и давление снижает.

@Брюнетка88, но где-то я тоже про ботокс от ГБН что-то плохое читала. Может тебе кто-то из докторов подскажет по этому поводу.

Еще и глаз стал красный как у быка


----------



## AIR (21 Сен 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> . У невролога была, уже писала. Он настаивает на снятии блока в шее. Но я боюсь. Поскольку мануальная терапия это очень серьезно.


Напоминаю... :


AIR написал(а):


> К мануальному терапевту с опытом работы на шее и, главное, на кранио-вертебральном переходе . Владеющему мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии, иначе лучше совсем не обращаться.
> И с упражнениями также крайне осторожно...


Т.е "блоки" не снимать...


----------



## Тт (21 Сен 2018)

@AIR, спасибо, теперь поняла)


----------



## Брюнетка88 (23 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Т.е "блоки" не снимать...


т е "правильные" манипуляции похожи на прикосновение/надавливание? или это больше на классический массаж? Как понять, что движения врача верные?


----------



## AIR (23 Сен 2018)

Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> т е "правильные" манипуляции похожи на прикосновение/надавливание?


Скорее так..


Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> или это больше на классический массаж?


Это больше для удовольствия. .


----------



## Брюнетка88 (22 Окт 2018)

@Тт, Танечка, добрый вечер! Как ваши делишки?


----------



## Тт (30 Окт 2018)

@Брюнетка88,  добрый день! Рассказываю: все это время пила бисопролол (от давления). Головные боли сильно уменьшились, но состояние пьяной головы осталось, но тоже стало слабее. Пропила 1,5 месяца. Сейчас прекратила прием и головная боль вернулась и стала снова пьяной. Снова собираюсь к терапевту. Так что вот такие дела. Как ваше состояние?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (1 Ноя 2018)

@Тт, приветики!!! Я очень рада, что вы на верном пути, временный результат-тоже результат)))
Скажите, а как сейчас ваше эмоциональная составляющая? Не может это играть роль в повышении давления? Напишите потом про поход к терапевту, не пропадайте, а то почти месяц вашего отсутствия на форуме меня немного напугал
У меня появился еще один симптом, который начинает сводить меня с ума, даже представить не могла, что такое бывает, да что я-даже гинеколог такого не встречала. отправила к неврологу, "что-то похожее на тик"....


----------



## Тт (2 Ноя 2018)

@Брюнетка88,  доброе утро! Месяц я но форуме не отсутствовала. Читаю его постоянно. Пишу в чужих темах. Эмоциональная составляющая стала лучше. Буду трясти терапевта, чтобы она искала причину повышения давления. 
У меня был два года назад тик. Дергался глаз где-то 1,5 года. Я обратилась к неврологу она прописала грандаксин и тенотен. Еще я прочитала про магний и пила магнелис (от недостатка магния в организме могут быть тики и кому-то реально он помогает). Лечение помогло. Иногда правда тик возвращается.
Насчет эмоциональной составляющей, когда болеешь, то наверное она не бывает хорошей. Это постоянные страхи и переживания, которые истощают нервную систему. Иногда становлюсь невыносимой, могу расплакаться даже вне дома. Думаю, что и вас болезнь истощила, поэтому нервный тик вполне возможен. А нервный тик - это замкнутый круг. Начинает дергаться - еще больше нервничаешь, поэтому нужно этот круг разрывать с помощью лекарств. Если это и правда нервный тик, то не переживайте - он лечится. Сама помню как страдала от этого. Тем более, что когда глаз дергается, то это заметно окружающим. Я даже ресницы не красила, чтобы менее заметно было.


----------



## Тт (20 Ноя 2018)

Вчера закончила водить маму на уколы. Теперь можно заняться собой(. Иду к терапевту. Куда просить направления? Симптом: пьяная голова.


----------



## Подмосковный (8 Мар 2019)

@Тт, чем у вас все закончилось и закончилось ли?


----------



## Тт (11 Мар 2019)

@Подмосковный, доброе утро. Не знаю закончилось ли окончательно, но сейчас чувствую себя лучше. Все же связываю проблему с давлением. Оно постепенно возвращается к норме и самочувствие улучшается.


----------



## Тт (19 Июн 2019)

Доброе утро. Снова с Вами. Уже несколько месяцев снова чувствую тяжесть в голове. Терапевт направляет на РЭГ и ЭЭГ. Вопрос к форумчанам: проходили ли данное исследование, информативно ли оно? Или типа мЭХО, которое невролог даже не захотел смотреть.


----------



## Eduard1223 (19 Июн 2019)

@Тт, а МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника делали? Может просто попробывать плавать в бассейне на спине 3 раза в неделю?


----------



## Тт (19 Июн 2019)

@Eduard1223, не делала, потому что носила брекеты, а с ними не пускали. На данный момент терапевт говорит, что пока не нужно МРТ. Плавать не умею .


----------



## Брюнетка88 (20 Июн 2019)

Тт написал(а):


> Терапевт направляет на РЭГ и ЭЭГ. Вопрос к форумчанам: проходили ли данное исследование, информативно ли оно?.


Танечка, здравствуйте!!!!!!
В свое время мне делали РЭГ, всю голову испачкали этим гелем. Некоторые врачи смотрели на результаты, кто-то говорил "совок, не информативно". Делают быстро, ничего сложного. Можно пройти, хуже не будет. У меня давно там находили отклонения по наполнению бассейна каких-то артерий, венозному отттоку, но кто бы этому значение придал  ))
Не связываете ухудшение с наступлением летней погоды, вообще как жару переносите?
Про бассейн хочу предостеречь: можно получить обострение, если есть проблема в шее.
Рентген ШОП с функциональными пробами часто информативнее МРТ, и дешевле


----------



## Тт (20 Июн 2019)

@Брюнетка88, как я тебя рада слышать. Как твои дела? Как самочуствие?


----------



## Брюнетка88 (27 Июн 2019)

@Тт, не очень, то ли пошла реакция на гипофиз от всех этих сдавлений, то ли на фоне переживаний организм разбалансировался. Короче, разваливаюсь


----------



## Тт (8 Июл 2019)

@Брюнетка88, долго хотела написать слова поддержки, но как-то искренне не получается, видимо потому что сама отчаялась вылечиться, хотя понимаю, что даже не начинала лечиться. Нет нормального диагноза (ставят ВСД) и нет нормального лечения (мексидол и глицин). @Брюнетка88, а ты в Москву не пыталась обращаться?


----------



## Подмосковный (8 Июл 2019)

А я при похожей симптоматике не постеснялся пойти к психиатру и очень этим доволен. Сейчас после приема АД мое состояние на 4+, еще есть к чему стремиться. У меня тревога так выражалась в таких симптомах, вот ее я и лечу. И вам советую. Пьяная голова прошла практически сразу, давления у меня не было, но у многих при тревоге оно повышается и все это лечится антидепрессантами.


----------



## Тт (8 Июл 2019)

@Подмосковный, спасибо за совет, возможно что вы 1000 раз правы. Но все же считаю, что нужно все проверить, прежде чем принимать АД.

@Подмосковный, не могу найти вашу тему, хотела почитать(


----------



## Подмосковный (8 Июл 2019)

Тт написал(а):


> @Подмосковный, спасибо за совет, возможно что вы 1000 раз правы. Но все же считаю, что нужно все проверить, прежде чем принимать АД.



АДы я же не сам себе назначил, конечно прошел все необходимые обследования и анализы. Тоже сам себе там надумал, что сдавливает какую-то там артерию, делал МРТ, ходил к мануальному терапевту, кардиологу, неврологу. Но хорошо, что попались грамотные врачи, которые направили в нужное русло. А вы по-моему очень долго все проверяете. Я прочитал, что вам назначают, все эти препараты с недоказанной эффективностью, плацебо. А лечиться вы и не начинали. Вы боитесь сделать первый шаг. Никто вас в дурку не положит и сумасшедшей считать не будет. Но вот мне почему-то кажется, что ваши проблемы именно от этого. Но это просто мое личное мнение.


----------



## Тт (8 Июл 2019)

@Подмосковный, да я бы рада наверное уже была бы.


----------



## Подмосковный (8 Июл 2019)

Тт написал(а):


> @Подмосковный, не могу найти вашу тему, хотела почитать(


У меня не было здесь темы. У меня началось все с того, что постепенно просыпался и чувствовал себя, как бы после похмелья, хотя не выпивал. Сначала думал на смену погоды. Но состояние тумана или пьяной головы не проходило. Потом добавились головные боли напряжения, которые не снимались никакими препаратами. Потом начало болеть в области шеи и спины. Начал проходить врачей, терапевт, невролог, МРТ, мануальный терапевт, кардиолог, сдал множество анализов. И один очень хороший врач, который раньше тоже консультировал на этом форуме, предположил, что возможно мои проблемы надо искать у психиатра, так же мой невролог тоже сделал такое же заключение. Они мне грамотно все объяснили. И оказалось это правдой и все это лечиться препаратами, которые называются антидепрессанты.


----------



## Тт (8 Июл 2019)

@Подмосковный, я даже МРТ не могу сделать из-за брекетов, его собственно мне и не назначают, а если я долго хожу по врачам, это не значит, что все уже исследовано. К сожалению это значит, что я беру талончик, прихожу к терапевту, а он кроме направления на диспансеризацию ничего не назначает. Ну наверное эта диспансеризация может выявить мои проблемы с которыми я уже 1,5 года мучаюсь. Неправда ли? Итого 30 раз сданный ОАК и ОАМ ничего не выявили. Вот и все анализы.

@Подмосковный, а Вы уверены, что симптомы ушли, или они вас просто перестали беспокоить на фоне приема АД.


----------



## Подмосковный (8 Июл 2019)

@Тт, эти симптомы вызывает тревога, так же временами она так нахлабучивала, что голова кружилась и было вообще не понятно, что со мной происходит. А это тревога так меня долбила. У людей бывают еще панические атаки, а там и давление может подскакивать под 200 и еще много чего. Симтомов нет, голова не болит, спина и шея не болит, но вот тревога еще до конца не ушла, я ее начал понимать, еще пробивается, но жить не мешает, вот поэтому АДы и пьют очень долго, год, а может и больше, пока полностью не нормализуется работа головного мозга, ведь все от головы и нервов.


----------



## Тт (8 Июл 2019)

@Подмосковный, а потом бросают пить АД?


----------



## Подмосковный (8 Июл 2019)

Тт написал(а):


> @Подмосковный, а потом бросают пить АД?



Кто-то да, а кто-то и всю жизнь их принимает, это смотря какое заболевание.


----------



## Lila1488 (12 Ноя 2019)

Дамы как вы? Тема актуальна еще? Я с Ростова нужна тоже помощь.


----------



## Тт (12 Ноя 2019)

@Lila1488, доброе утро! Я на месте! Есть вопросы - пишите! Все актуально.


----------



## Lila1488 (12 Ноя 2019)

Ну на данный момент жду скорую давление скаканула до 140 потом упало, руки ватные с ногой уже какой день. Но у меня все стало еще два года назад симптомы меняются ухудшение, но это из за мануальщика. Могу даже сказать какого. Что б вы на него не попали. Я  с Ростова. Тут темка есть моя.


----------



## Тт (12 Ноя 2019)

@Lila1488, пишите конечно имя мануальщика.


----------



## Lila1488 (12 Ноя 2019)

Усенко. Центр Я Здоров. Он всем делает одинаково все при разных проблемах! Он даже не смотрит есть ли сколиоз   вообще не раздеваешься даже в него. Так он еще и пожилыми занимается. Как я додумалась к нему незнаю.


----------

